# Company Christmas Party, what to do?



## NicNak (Nov 19, 2008)

I got an email from my boss, inviting me to our store's Christmas party.  

I have been off work for close to two months now cause of mental illness.

There are quite a few people who genuinly care about me who I work with.  I know if I go, there will be lots of hugs, kisses and "we miss you"'s.  

On the other side of it, there will be the nasty people there too.  Ones who were mean, rude and belittling to me there too.  I am sure if I go there will be many "Oh, she can't come to work, but she can take advantage of the Staff Party"  by those people.

As much as I would love to see the ones I adore.  I am not sure I can handle both the postive attention as well as the negative attention.

I am dreaming about being outside the restaurant, phoning my boss on on his cell telling him, I am outside, but can't come in.  What I know of him, he would come out and put his arm around me and bring me in, within the comfort of his aura.

I am not sure if any of this, the positives and negatives would actually be good for me at this point.

Anyone have any advice or simular experiences to share?


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi NickNack,

Just wanted to tell you you are in my thoughts.  I can appreciate how difficult this decision is for you having just returned to work myself.  I wish I could offer you advice but I really don't know how to guide you on this one....

But, I'm sending you positive vibes.


----------



## NicNak (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks Jazzey.  I appreciate your kind words very much.


----------



## Banned (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi NN,

I can appreciate your dilemma for sure.  What about having a small get-together at your house or an affordable restaurant where you could meet up with those whom you consider friends from work?  That way you can have the benefit of their company without feeling like you are being judged by the less-than-kind co-workers.


----------



## NicNak (Nov 20, 2008)

Thats a good idea Turtle.   I could invite a few over to watch the hockey game one Saturday night.  I would love that!  Chicken wings and pub grub.  

Thanks Turtle for the great idea.


----------



## ladylore (Nov 20, 2008)

Here is another suggestion. Show up a bit later and leave early. Tell your co-workers you wanted to drop by but that you have another engagement that day, evening (the party at your house )


----------



## Sparrow (Nov 20, 2008)

I agree with Ladylore very much, a short visit could be a win/win for you. Like a short visit is a sweet visit, I would be in and out in half an hour but that's just me. Maybe get a co-worker to do the same with you for support?


----------



## sister-ray (Nov 20, 2008)

I agree with ladylore too, show up late and dont stay to long, just say hello, if by some chance you really like it there and everyone is ok you could cancel that pretend appointment and stay with them. just keep your options open then you dont feel stuck there if its bad.


----------



## NicNak (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you Ladylore, Sparrow and Sister-Ray.

In the response to the email I sent to my boss, I told him I would probably only stay for dinner and maybe a half hour after, depending on how I was feeling.

It would be nice to see some of those people again.  I do miss quite a few of them.  

I would like to go, I am just afraid of how I will react to it all.  I just hope I don't have a panic attack or start to cry.

But the ones who care about me, know I would be crying cause of missing them or being happy to see them.  

I guess the ones who are idiots, I shouldn't care what they think......no matter what they will think bad of me.

Thanks everyone!  I think I might make a short visit like suggested and see how I do.

I appreciate all the responses.

:grouphug:


----------

